# Bulova Accutron 50Th Anniversary Watch



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, has anyone seen this in their local shops? The Bulova Spaceview Accutron 50th Anniversary watch? Here is a link to the pic. Looks very nice, must have a sapphire glass..... Limited edition, only 1000 made

http://www.thewatchhut.co.uk/Bulova-Accutron-Gents-Spaceview-50th-Anniversary-Watch-26Y214.html


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Seems strange that it's an automatic!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

GASHEAD said:


> Seems strange that it's an automatic!


It's not...it's a modern 214 Accutron. It's been out for over a year now and there are several topics on this watch, although I can't find them









From memory, 600 of the 1000 produced were for the US market, the remaining 400 for rest of world. Coils were wound in Japan and most were sold before the release date. One did appear on ebay about 9 months ago. I think the original price was US$4000.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Who said "Automatic"?? :butcher: 

I was a bit too slow then, i should have tried to purchase one earlier on. I did have a spaceview in a box and sold it for Â£250, i knew i would regret it...... :sadwalk: $4000 is out of my price limit though, but give it a couple of years and you never know what will turn up on the bay  I really do like the look of it

Just wondered, if they are winding any other coils in Japan? For some early Omega watches perhaps.......


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

harryblakes7 said:


> Who said "Automatic"?? :butcher:
> 
> I was a bit too slow then, i should have tried to purchase one earlier on. I did have a spaceview in a box and sold it for Â£250, i knew i would regret it...... :sadwalk: $4000 is out of my price limit though, but give it a couple of years and you never know what will turn up on the bay  I really do like the look of it
> 
> Just wondered, if they are winding any other coils in Japan? For some early Omega watches perhaps.......


Anyone want to buy this and have a go?... item 170681856283 on a certain well-known auction site.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

interesting.......... i would imagine you would need a special machine to wind it on, like a bobbin winder on a sewing machine, also winding in a clockwise or anti-clockwise manner would need to be ascertained, along with how many turns.........but if it could be done, then lots of folks out there would want some Omega ones........ i bet in an old Omega store there is a machine sitting there to do the job......


----------

